# So excited



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am so excited ,

My daugter and I bought a cart Tuesday.

It is a used ez entry cart , I don't know the brand.

We took diva out last night to introduce her to it.

She sniffed it and tried to eat the tires. Lol






She was fine with it still

So I ground drove her while my daugter pulled the cart . She spooked a little but not to bad.

I think that is as far as we will go till she is not afraid of it.

The I will see how she is with it touching her.

I am going to try to go slow and only advance as she seems to accept things.

I don't want to scare her.

We can't wait till we can drive her down the road.


----------



## ksoomekh (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations!! Photos??

Karen


----------



## Diva's Girl (Jan 9, 2013)

We will post pics as soon as we get the chance to take photos. Our daylight only lasts about four hours at the moment so by the time we get back from the school it is dark.  I will take pics this weekend to show you all.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 9, 2013)

That is great that you are all working together! You're bound to have success.

Did you check out the balance of the cart by one of you being horse/driver?


----------



## happy appy (Jan 9, 2013)

Super! You will have so much fun together!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 9, 2013)

We tested the balance with me in it and then with diva's girl in it , and last with both of us in it.

It was perfect with me in it and with us both. It was only a little heavy with just my daugter in it but not by much.


----------



## Jules (Jan 12, 2013)

great!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 12, 2013)

We have made great progress today.





The first day we just let Diva look at the cart and then one of us pulled it while the other walked diva.

Today we got as far as putting the cart in the tugs . We didn't have her hooked up to it yet so if she spooked the cart would not go

Any where it would just stay in place. My daughter had Diva and I had the cart. We put the shafts in the tugs and just had her stand there with the weight on her. I had my hand on the shaft next to me behind the tug so if she did move the cart would not fall to the ground and scare her. She seams calm and fairly relaxed around the cart. We are going to take it slow and go at her pace.

For the next step do I hook her to the cart or just have her walk forward a little with me being the one to keep it in the tugs.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi RhondaAlaska - I would do several other steps before either of the ones you are considering - though it sounds like she's pretty quiet and agreeable! She sounds more like one of my mares (link to pics later) - Bell. Bell's full sister Bit was more difficult, tense and upset by everything - it took much longer to get her into a cart and even after we first started driving her, she would get highly upset. I'm VERY lucky. I have others I can drive with - practicing going in front of, next to, behind and away from - going further and asking for flat footed halts w/o getting upset (her first response when upset was to rear - in harness. She got quite good at also doing that *Lipizzaner* move of hopping forward while on her hind feet - while pulling the cart especially downhills when trail driving at first - SCARY).

W/ both you and your daughter working together - introduce her to some poles - either pvc or pool noodle type...or even wood if you have lite weight ones. Touch her body, chest, neck, head, upper legs, lower legs, between her legs, belly. Both sides. I don't have pics of this...

Then put it on the surcingle with one end attached (if you wrap hay string around a pvc pole several times it will hold if horse is quiet. if horse gets upset, the pole may come loose and bang on ground, quiet the horse and reattach. Keep doing it until it works) and one end dragging (pool noodle prob won't reach the ground). When you can lounge her and also ground drive her with her quietly accepting the "shaft" touching her while she's pulling it - switch sides. Kreature jumping a log w/ a single shaft...https://picasaweb.google.com/103622225470430126127/Kreature?noredirect=1#5644441130325277874

Then have her pull two (literally like shafts). Ground drive her over different surfaces. Put bags, tarps and even cavaltti on the ground - shafts and also tires make much different sounds on different surfaces (I still have one mare, Bit, after two years that gets highly upset when hooked in an all metal ez entry cart vs a wood shaft, wood bodied one. Makes different sounds that she just doesn't abide...LOL. Put her to a wood shafted cart or jogger or any farm equipment as a pair - she's a dream!). Poles that are dragging on the ground will hang up if the horse backs up. If she doesn't stand quietly w/o backing up when asked to halt or stand - she's not ready to pull poles. Eclipse upset by pole on her side (took several sessions before could do two shafts) - https://picasaweb.google.com/103622225470430126127/Eclipse?noredirect=1#5506171554989548114 Note - the pole is low on her side and with her circling to the side it's on it does poke her ocassionally. She learned how to push into it eventually. I don't remember how many sessions it took before she accepted the shafts. She still gets upset/tense in the cart - but often goes several months w/o being driven and I don't think she's a good one for that type of handling... Much better with continuous handling. Does work as a pair and does farmwork. GG - 3rd time pulling w/ 2 shafts - https://picasaweb.google.com/purplepaintpony/GGBellS2010ShetlandFilly#5832734573506127058 The shafts now have permanent holes w/ the string thru them so they won't slide off of the poles. The holes need to be moved closer to the front with the smaller ponies... Shafts out too far in front of the pony.

To get her used to pulling weight - run hay string thru your traces and tie. Then attach a snapped lead rope to the haystring (puts person far enough back to keep from getting kicked if she's upset). have a 2nd person start by pulling back on the lead rope while she's walking. After she accepts that at a walk and trot - attach a tire to the lead rope or even a pole or something of weight. Again - ground drive at a walk, trot and get your turns and halts. I don't have pictures of doing this with the traces. I was told I'd skipped this step w/ most of mine - and it's better to include it. Here is what I use for weight at first - https://picasaweb.google.com/purplepaintpony/Bit1991ShetlandPonyMare#5474105151538068450 . (its a single tree made from a broken handle). Here's another pic - pulling a tire - https://picasaweb.google.com/purplepaintpony/Bell1992ShetlandPonyMare#5473925679318145154

One other thing - while one of you starts out leading her take her around and past the cart while someone is pulling it. DROP the cart shafts. Let her see and get used to the sound of it bouncing on the ground. Then ground drive her - have the "horsey" pulling the cart trot while she's ground driving - if she's bothered by any of this - have her "chase the cart" as she's ground driven. Then go back to circling each other, figure 8ing etc. Have her in front of the cart, beside the cart and then coming towards the cart and ground driving past it. Have the "horsey with the cart" trot past her while she stands still. Here's a link showing a 2 1/2 yr old filly that we are starting now - https://picasaweb.google.com/purplepaintpony/GGBellS2010ShetlandFilly There is one pic showing how upset she'd gotten over the cart shafts being dropped... That wasn't the first time - just the first time my girl freinds' granddaughter caught it in the pics. Then a series showing me being the "horsey". NOW understand -this filly went with her dam when I was starting her dam in harness 2 1/2 yrs ago. She felt the shafts from both sides while tied at her dam's side at a walk, trot and canter and heard the sounds of it too. She still got upset when doing this while wearing blinders by herself. Not so much now - 3 lessons later w/ "horsey and cart".

She does all this - then before putting the cart in the shaft holders - you can hook a rope between the shafts and set it over her back. w/ th rope "tail" being held in your hand, if you are coordinated you can ground drive her yourself w/o an extra person. if she jumps forward or gets upset - the cart "slides" off or you can lift it off. AFter all this - hooking her should be a non-issue and relatively boring until you step into cart and start working on actual driving exercises.

Then the rest of the fun begins... BE SAFE and create a safe mini for you and your daughter. HAVE FUN and enjoy this beginning training!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok we did the cart part except dropping it on the ground for the noise.

I will try to get something for poles to use. Before we hook her up.

She was trained at one time when she was three but then left in a back yard for the next eight years.

After one lesson she remembered how to ground drive. I will try to do as you said. She doesn't care when my daugter runs with the cart beside her or past except she wants to catch up with it. Lol

It took us longer for lounging than ground driving for her to catch on.

As we walk we toss things under her legs make the soft lead ropes hit her as we walk. She has gotten good at that.

As long as it is not dark or starting to get dark she is good.

She is so afraid of the dark.


----------



## susanne (Jan 13, 2013)

I would make use of both encroaching darkness and her wanting to catch up as ground driving exercises to build her patience and obedience, since either could happen while you are driving, and you want her to listen to and trust you. If you will be trail driving, I would ground drive her on your trails before taking her out there hitched to a cart. I was teased for the length of time I ground drove Mingus, but I have a totally trustworthy driving horse who has never run away with me and who spooks by standing still.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 13, 2013)

We ground drive on our roads that is where we train, because we don't have a pen to train in. She hears snow machines , passes cars ,

Hears chain saws and only dogs so far does she react to but not to where we can't control her. We try to be home by dusk because we have moose, wolves, dogs and idiots out then. Lol but my husband says he can get me the poles so that is what we will do next.

So you will see us going down the road pulling poles. Lol she loves to trot. I can't wait till she is ready. Hopefully by the end of summer .


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi again -

I saw that you'd done some of what I ended up restating and I meant to go back and acknowledge that and ...I forgot, *sorry.*

Some of what I wrote is "overkill". Not all trainers, especially pros, will do all of these steps. BUT those pros know when and which ponies that can usually be skipped with and they don't have a problem with that and it may never show up as a "hole" in the training. I also did note that you'd said that she'd been trained previously but she was only 3 yrs old (a baby!) and then was left alone for years... So you don't really know how much training she had, how much experience she gained (driving time or mileage) and you and your daughter are both "green" yourselves or maybe better would be inexperienced. Also, in seeing some of the other posts you've made on this forum, you've had some issues with training, discipline and ... her minding you (or mostly your daughter) - that says that you should do more before you hitch to a "free wheeling" vehicle in which you have less control over any situation.

The fact that you have issues with getting her to lounge (she "got" driving much faster than lounging), tells me you could still practice basic ground exercises and line handling. A reinboard can be invaluable. You don't have to purchase anything - use what you have around your house/barn to make one and utilize that to make rein/line handling "automatic" and easy for you and your daughter. Could be as simple as running a line or long leadrope around a post and practicing smooth and easy movements w/ your hands - you don't want the line to move from where you've put it around the tree. It's a fun and eye opening exercise with no bit or mouth to "abuse" as you perfect yourself, LOL.

All that you have done is awesome!! Keep up the great work and it's good that she's so quiet that way.

Part of the reason, again, that I stated to do all the things that I did - is because you are inexperienced your self and from what you've described you aren't able to drive or handle her everyday due to time contraints (darkness producing a set of issues - I think I'd be scared to death of wolves and more so of dogs running loose who have no fear of humans. One of our full size horses was killed just outside of our cabin by a moutain lion years ago in Montana.) Personally - better than trying to do all of this by youself would be to go and get some actual driving lessons. There is so much that can be gained/learned from even one lesson OR clinic.

I don't consider myself completely green - I'd ridden horses and taken lessons for years - from some of the horse insdustry's top professionals in several disciplines. Done most of my own training (partially because i enjoyed it and partially because we simply couldn't afford to send horses to trainers) and when I hit that "proverbial wall", I searched out help and answers. I actually ground drove dozens of riding horses - most learned all of the basics (including side passing and turns on both the forehand and hindquarters - all of which I seem to have forgotten how to train for as I have issues with that right now w/ our ponies that I'm training, LOL) before we ever set foot into the stirrups of our 2, 3 & 4 yr old stock horses - but when it came to actually hooking to carts and wagons - well I needed help and lessons. I'm still learning - 4 years after I "started". There is SO much out there to do with driving horses - and differences in harness, carts, wagons, farm equipment and carriages. The more I learn, the more I UNDERSTAND of balancing carts/carriages to horses, the more I understand that there's more to learn, LOL.


----------



## Zipper (Jan 13, 2013)

You guys are doing great and I am using some of the things you have been doing but what is a

reinboard?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 13, 2013)

a way to practice reinsmanship - or handling the reins. Most folk who've ridden - especially in disciplines that required contact (saddleseat, some huntseat/jumping and dressage), usually don't have any issues with switching to driving which is generally done on contact as well. Western riders, huntseat riders who ride predominately on a loose rein only, trail riders and new horse owners seem to struggle at times with the concept of driving where only the contact with the mouth & voice & whip take the place of weight shifts, legs and body cues for direction. I know that I've struggled with it this time around as we generally ground drove our riding horses on loose lines in the round pen and arena until they were ready for contact... Can't really remember how we did it all - just know that we did. Before I'd started driving the ponies, I'd been riding in NH style - on very loose reins. Horses expected to go where our bodies and "minds" pointed them and left alone until a mistake made - at which point rein picked up and slack taken out and correction made - then rein dropped again...

To make one (i don't have any pics of my own) - can do something as simple as running a line around a post or tree. As you pull one side you learn to release with the other hand slightly. Fun part - don't let the line go so slack at any point that the loop drops to the ground. Then you've lost contact with your horse - and you could have a runaway, a wiggly line as he wanders back and forth or just a startle. Hopefully quiet enough to wait for you to pick up contact again without jerking on him/her.

Another way is to do weighted bottles (water or sand). You can practice a few other things this way - such as holding the whip in your right hand along with the lines/reins. Reaching forward to shorten the line/rein. releasing the line to slide thru your fingers to go back to where you started. You attach your bottles to your lines and practice different holds with them thrown over the fence or run thru an actual board w/ holes cut out to signify the horses head... Practice using the lines in one hand - evenly - while using your whip. Many other things...

Here's a link - they used to have a rather elaborate rein board, but I can't get any links to work right now...http://www.coachmansdelight.com/CGuidePage.asp?pg=GUI35&k=39 Ahhh - here's the coachmans delite pic - http://www.coachmansdelight.com/PDGImages/reinboard.jpg Here's another - http://www.lilwoodhorse.com/pages/reinboard.html Here's another with a lot of extra info...http://www.mhco.ca/pdf/TheReinboard.pdf another - http://building-dwelling.blogspot.com/2009/10/rein-board.html


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 13, 2013)

I wish I could find someone that would teach me. But where I live there just is no one around, I have been looking for clubs and no go the closest clubs is anchorage which is over 2 hour away. So I am learning the hard way. I grew up with horses, and even had large ponys. But thanks for the encouragement. We are going slow so we know that we are good to go.

A question though. I looked at your pictures that you posted. ( beautiful horses) but what was the rein board ?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh ok I see what you are saying.

Ok I already have my reins tight not loose because I am use to doing it. It is how I ride the big horses as well.

I can't use my legs for cues for the horses it is all done by hand and voice for me. Diva likes to lean into her bit just like an English trained horse. I use a western sadle but rein English. We even have diva doing half pass while ground driving. It is so cute watching her do it.


----------



## Diva's Girl (Jan 13, 2013)

I did have some trouble with Diva listening but that was because she was bored and needed more exercise. We had really cold snowy weather that kept her in her barn for a while because of our driveway conditions where too dangerous for her to walk down the steep hill. Now that things have warmed up a bit and the roads are better I have been walking her more and her lunging is doing great, very balanced and responsive! She is very smart and if you build her trust with you she works to please. Diva is a working horse and hates to sit still so when she is cooped up for too long she becomes a bit of a brat once you finally take her out. Diva now does everything I ask of her(Within reason) without questions asked.

I have been riding full sized horses now for about 3 years in both English and Western riding disciplines. The first year was with one trainer and I rode a green horse that had been abused in his past home and the rest was with my current trainer who I ride 2 horses. One who is a sweet old TB who likes to mother her rider and the other who I swear is bipolar(She is my fav but is really difficult to ride. She is the one I ride the most.). I was being taught how to do a little hunter/jumper but had to stop because of my leg injury. I now do Dressage and pleasure in English and I am learning several disciplines in western. I have had experience with many different horses ranging from green to rescued problem horses to older more experienced lesson horses so I kinda know how to adapt to the horse and the situation quickly. Though I am still green myself I have not had any issues switching from saddle to diving.



I took to it fairly quickly. My instructor used to cart a long time ago so I'm going to look into possibly taking carting lessons from her and taking Diva and my cart with me every once in a while over the summer so she can socialize and get used to traveling.

Thanks for your advice and opinions everyone! You all have been so helpful and supportive as I try to travel along the path of new horse ownership.



 Diva is my first horse and owning a horse and working with them are very different. I feel much more comfortable with you guys here to give me advice. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 13, 2013)

Kim used to cart in Texas along time a go. As soon as I get a trailer I want to take diva down to her an hour and 15 min away from us .

And see if she will give a

Us a lesson with her.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats ! =) I bet Diva'll do great =)


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks!

Sigh




the weather has been horrible lately. We have so much ice that we can't work Diva,

I am afraid she will slip and get hurt. Can't wait for April to get here so we can get back to playing with her.

We had our first lesson on doing her feet this week. A co worker of my husband is a farrier and she came out to teach us.




she said Divas feet were a bit long but looked realy good. She said we did well on our lesson and that she will come out again to watch us do her next month. I am so glad to find someone who will teach us. And what is even more amazing is she didn't charge me at all. I told her I would gladly pay her, she said no that that is what friends do.

She checked Diva out and said she was in pretty good weight as well , only a little over but it was winter and she needed that extra right now. Cassy was amazed at Divas condition. She told me most of the little minis and ponys she saw where so over weight you couldn't see where their hips, middle or shoulders were. They were just round. I am so glad to of met her. I feel confident now doing divas feet. And pleased to share my little Diva with someone else who loves horses.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 30, 2013)

It is great to find someone to teach you.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 1, 2013)

I just found a driving club an hour and a half from me.

Diva will be the only mini there, but there is a pony there. The others are full size horses.

They meet once a month and after club fees

I just have to pay use fee when I go to the stable to drive in their indoor arena.

My daugter and I are going to go meet them at thier next meeting to see how we like it.

Diva won't be able to go till I get a blood tests done for them and

Her other shots. It may be a month or two before I take her

because I may try to get her teeth done at the same time.

I do have a question though. The lady I talked to asked me what bit I had and I told her

That it was a snaffle driving bit. She said that was not a safe bit that I needed a bit with a lot more control..

What do you think. I will try to find the bit and post it

Weaver Snaffle Half Cheek Driving Mini Miniature Bit

I will have to try from my computer later


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 1, 2013)

Rhondaalaska said:


> I just found a driving club an hour and a half from me.
> 
> I do have a question though. The lady I talked to asked me what bit I had and I told her
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks Marsha cassada, I will keep you posted about the club.

Diva responds well to the bit I have when we ground drive.

The lady I talked to said that she was launched from her cart

when she had her mini because she couldn't control him with the snaffle.

She said that if she had a bit with more leverage it would never of happened .

If diva spooked I was just going to treat her like a big horse and circle her ,

If her head is turning she can't run. At least they can't when you ride.

What do all of you think? I have never driven before, I have ridden horses since before I could walk or talk.

My dad had me on my own pony at 18 months old. Riding by my self by 3


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 1, 2013)

I find myself feeling quite annoyed at the person who told you you need more leverage just because their horse was poorly trained! I know of many drivers and none of them use a leverage bit to drive regardless of the size of their horse. IMO her horse rather than needing a stronger bit, lacked training (and perhaps her as well)and being able to hurt them is not the same as training them. Most of my horses are happiest in a mullen mouth but agree with Marsha Cassada when she says stick with what works. If the horse is happy and responsive then you are using the right bit. I'm glad you found the club, its so fun to have people to share your horse interest with, but my advice (particularly in light of that individual's advice to you) is to go and observe. Meet the people, talk to them and see how their horses act. Then use your best judgement on how much stock to put into any advice the members share. Remember, belonging to a club does not make them experts in the subject and some who think they are are not the type of 'expert' you want to listen to. JMO


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 1, 2013)

I think I will stick with the bit I have for now, I realy can't afford to get another at this time. I need to save that money for the vet.

She used a Mullen as well. I will look for one later if I can find one I can afford. Everyone here seems to talk about them, when we had big horses I just had curb bits. But this was years ago. I havn't had my own horse for awhile just used the stables. They use snaffles.

I am going to keep in mind all they can teach me and do what I think works best with my little girl. She is realy responsive with the bit I have now. It doesn't take much to turn her or stop when we ground drive. I don't know how it will be once she is hooked up we havn't got that far yet.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 1, 2013)

A mullen mouth is not a leverage bit, or rather a half cheek mullen is not. It is a snaffle (a snaffle is a bit that uses no leverage- the reins come from the rings not from a shank, even a short shank creates leverage.)and altho it does not have a broken mouth is still in the same category as the bit you are using. The fact that she uses a mullen (assuming it is not a pelham which while it has a mullen mouth - ie. unbroken bar - is definitely NOT a snaffle)suggests she is using a snaffle but does not perhaps know the correct name for it. Anyway good for you, trust your instincts and don't let anyone push you to do anything you feel is not right for you and your horse.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks

I am hoping to be able to work with Diva this weekend .

even if it is only going for a walk. I don't want her to fall on the ice.

Can't wait for spring to get here so we can train more.

Only three more months then it should get better

Break up in four. That means that in may is when our snow melts.

We call it break up , because that is what the ice does in the rivers

And all the snow melts then. That is our muddy time.

Then June is our spring/ summer.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, I'm with you there. We perhaps see break up a bit earlier than you and by the end of may we've got dandelions in bloom (and mosquitoes in swarms



) I am so impatient for this snow to go and get back to driving. I could drive now I suppose but where I can go is very limited and I have to admit I don't care for winter driving at all, hate being cold/wet. In March I'll have my husband clear a path in the arena so I have the fence line to drive on as long as the weather and footing are Okay, if not there is the round pen to do in hand work and free lunging which is fun. I have a gelding who I play with, he will approach and retreat on body language, we're working on turns on his front and rear quarters so we can turn it into a dance. It fills in the time between drives lol. Today it is raining and +4 which is very strange for January here.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 1, 2013)

Ya us too. It has been warm this week, hence the ice. I am hoping for early spring.

Now that I have Diva winter is not as much fun. Lol

And I have eight months of it nine on bad years. Two months of so called summer.

Usually june and two weeks of July is our summer, last two weeks of July through end of September rain.

October on , snow and ice.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 1, 2013)

Yikes! I would loose my mind lol. Our summers are short enough, yours are even shorter.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 1, 2013)

Some times we are lucky And don't get rain till August. I hope that is this year.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds just like England!

I would be very cross if someone told me, without looking at my horse and without seeing me drive, that my horse needed a stronger bit- it is just not on, if the horse is happy and you have no problems you stick with what suits you both!

I do start all my horses in a mullen mouth butterfly pelham, I have to say, but, once they are settled, they go into a mullen snaffle or, if it suits them better, a french link- just depends on the horse, as it always does, if you stick to that maxim you cannot go far wrong.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, I will keep you posted on how we do. I think I am going to keep to the snaffle for now. She realy has a soft mouth I think. It realy doesn't take much.

I am doing her feet to day all by my self





the farrier will be out tomarrow to check how I am doing on it and correct anything.

I am hoping to start training with the practice poles today. Will have to see how it goes.

It is a nice warm day and as long as it is not slick and I keep her to a walk I think we will be ok.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rhondaalaska said:


> I do have a question though. The lady I talked to asked me what bit I had and I told her That it was a snaffle driving bit. She said that was not a safe bit that I needed a bit with a lot more control..
> 
> What do you think. I will try to find the bit and post it
> 
> Weaver Snaffle Half Cheek Driving Mini Miniature Bit





Rhondaalaska said:


> The lady I talked to said that she was launched from her cart
> 
> when she had her mini because she couldn't control him with the snaffle.
> 
> She said that if she had a bit with more leverage it would never of happened.


Leverage bits are traditional for driving full-sized horses, but there are a lot of things which are traditional which frankly ought to be tossed out the window in modern times. Leverage bits are actually not _allowed_ by any of the miniature breed associations and many minis (and full-sized horses) drive safely in snaffles every day. It's much more about how the horse is trained to respond and how the driver handles a situation, and my personal feeling is that a stronger piece of equipment is very rarely the answer.



Marsha Cassada said:


> The longer the shank on the bit, the greater the leverage the driver can exert.


This is absolutely true but as a point of clarity, refers to the leverage exerted on the curb chain and the horse's poll when the reins are attached further down the shank as on a western bit or the bottom slot of a Liverpool. A snaffle bit, by definition, is one where the reins are attached directly to the bit at the level of the mouthpiece and the pressure is one-to-one rather than magnified by leverage.



Rhondaalaska said:


> If diva spooked I was just going to treat her like a big horse and circle her, If her head is turning she can't run. At least they can't when you ride.
> 
> What do all of you think?


Unfortunately it doesn't work as well in a cart.



Make too small a diameter of circle and most vehicles will flip, forcing you to at best run very large circles which usually do little to stop the horse. You should still do it because it keeps them in a controlled area while they tire themselves out, but it's physically impossible to take a driving horse's hindquarters away by turning her head because the shafts keep the horse straight. The best bet is to take and release and calmly repeat "whoa, whoa" over and over while you steer her away from harm.

Leia


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 4, 2013)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> The best bet is to take and release and calmly repeat "whoa, whoa" over and over while you steer her away from harm.
> 
> Leia


This is excellent advice. Staying calm is the best thing you can do to avoid a disaster just like it is when you ride/handle any horse.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, I was reading about the different types of bits and it just made me more convinced to stick with my snaffle.

If I do get another bit I may try a three piece latter on. .

On a good note we got to take Diva out yesterday. We worked her for two hours.

And she still wanted to go. We worked on desensitizing her. Banged things, dropped cart 4 ft from her. Banged poles. Rubbed her with

PVC pole. She did well. We are going to keep working with this till she ignores it.

Slow and steady, I have to keep myself in check so I don't go to fast. Lol

I want to get cow bells to ring as well. I will have to look for some.


----------

